# Soap in a car



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Can I keep soap in my trunk. Seems like when someone asks about our soap, we never have a bar or sample with us. 

Will the heat hurt it, the smell or the texture.

Someone told me not to keep it in the heat.

Is this true?


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

If you want to take samples with you, I would have a couple in your purse or something. It gets so hot in the car this time of year.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I do leave soap in my car, in boxes, but park in the shade in my yard and leave the windows down if it's hot. I think it would be much better in the trunk, but I have horse hoof trimming tools in my trunk and it's yukky there....although I could do better with that. 

Also, you can leave soap in a cooler in your car, even wrapping one of those ice packs with a towel and tucking it in the corner of the cooler if it was to get really hot and your car would be parked in the sun. When I sold Mary Kay, that's what we were told to do with the make up. 

Putting your soap in the trunk, in a cooler should be okay.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I guess it depends on the soap. I have a bar of OMH that I made 3 years ago using Goat Milk Therapy FO and I have left it in the car all this time just to see what it will do. I smelled it yesterday and it still has a strong scent. Now I have left soap with other suppliers FO's in the car and the scent disappeared. So the answer is. "It depends."


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I always have soap in my truck, I simply make sure it's wrapped and put it into rubbermaid, I keep a tote under my truck back seat. I do have a very nice smelling truck  Vicki


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

My car does smell nice too! The soap overpowers the smell of stinky horse feet that drifts up through the trunk. 

I've got some soaps I made over a year ago that have been in and out of the car, sitting in the bathroom with all the steam, upstairs in the non-airconditioned soap room, etc. and the scents do not seem strong at all! Until you open them up and use them! Then they are as nice and strong as ever.. All except one that I colored with thyme and scented with fake rosemary. Yukk, gross, ewww. But, the only change it went through was that the color faded,,,,,the scent was always horrible to me..I think it's actually the thyme that smells bad.


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

We keep soap in the car all the time - haven't had a problem yet. Had a customer tell me once that she bought a bar of soap from Lush. She put in the front seat in a bag on top of her computer and went shopping. The soap melted, got into her computer and ruined it. I quickly assured her that my soap would not ruin her computer. LOL

PJ


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

I am going to test some bars. we are getting ready to go on a 25th wedding anniversary honeymoon and I would like to hand out some bars along the way.

Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

I have carried soap around in my car since this post. A couple of things I have noticed, one- the color on the bars in the car is different than the color of those on the shelf. The tops are lighter and the general appearance is a prettier color -deeper. The soap has more of a tranparent look.

The Eo's dare not holding. the Fo's held find.

I did have these unwrapped in a small crate n the back sear. I probably should hav kept them in tha container.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Sounds like they gelled in the heat. I also think completely gelled soap is prettier than ungelled soap.


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

It is way too hot to do here in the trunk if you are in the sun- I have used the trunk/back seat of a car to do my oven processing here in the summer, when it is 110 out. I used to have to take all of my market stuff to work, though, and as long as I cracked the windows and parked in the shade it worked pretty well.


----------



## CARBO (Feb 7, 2008)

You can also leave your raw batch in the hot car, then let it do its thing aka soap.


----------

